# Need Advice - Best place in US to go on fishing trip - Honeymoon?????????????????????



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

All,

My soon to be wife and I (Aug 27th, 2004) are trying to plan a honeymoon to a good fishing destination. We have done the warm weather beach thing too many times and a trip like that doesn't fit in our budget at this time. We both love the outdoors and fishing. We don't want to go camping in the middle of nowhere but a cottage or resort somewhere that offers some fun activities sounds good. Can anyone recommend a place in the US? We usually fish for bass, walleye, etc. Any species of fish is fine just as long as the fishing is good. The honeymoon is planned for the first week in September, 2004. Any info is welcome. 

Mike


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Whibdey Island WA. There are places you can catch Silvers right off the beach. There's crabbing for Dungeness, clamming, oystering, and any number of other things. B & B's are a dime a dozen, and there are cottages. Washington is a great place to honeymoon.


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Pugetsound,

Thanks for the info... I did some research and it looks beautiful. What is a silver? I would guess some kind of ocean fish?


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

A silver is a coho. Good luck on your search.

Nate


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Probably not the best,but when I got married , my wife and I camped at ,Shired(sheer-ed) Island,Florida. That is about 20 miles north of Suwannee,and just south of Horse Shoe Beach. Her father belonged to a hunt club that leased land in that area.We caught some really nice Redfish,Speckled & Siver trout,in a drain from the tidal swamp,called Shired creek. A local give us a burlap bag full of fresh oysters. I, fired up the smoker at the campsite,and enjoyed myself for a few days. The no-seeums got a little thick at dusk,but as the night cooled down they disappeared. 
There was a guy with an 800 power telescope,mounted on a truck. He came there to stargaze,as it was one of the darkest places in the United States. I think he was a professer at Gainesville(U of F).

Copper Harbor, the Keweena penninsula,and the Porkupine Mts. are nice that time of year. The only time I've been there was the first week in September(1980),and I, loved it.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

California. Start at the top od make your way down. Awesome!


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks fishing addict! 

My grandfather has a place in Florida whom we have visited quite often. We were thinking of trying something totally new.


Lunker,

Can you be a little more specific? I have never been out west. What is good to fish for out there? Where exactly?

Keep it up guys this is good info...


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

My brother and his wife went to Bar Harbor,Maine;for a vacation.They really liked that.The pictures looked gorgeous.


----------



## PIKERPETE (Jul 2, 2003)

I know you don't want to leave the US but Puerto Vallarta has awesome Fishing. Sailfish and MAHI MAHI abound. You can get out on a 20' Panga and have a absolute rippin time for Sails. Stay at Camino Real just out of town. Give it a Shot. If you want to stay local get a place on lake St Clair for some world Class Muskie Fishing Mitchells Bay or BassHaven rents places. Good Luck with the Nuptials!

PikerPete


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

toledo bend,in south east texas.best bass fishing


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Now if were leaving the country,Grand Cayman,in the British West Indies,is a paradice,too.

Great fishing and some of the best snorkling and diving in the world.

I,made 28 trips to there in 5 years,when I was working as an Ironworker.Not such a great place to have to work.But when we were not working,it was fantantastic.

They even speak English--well...err - - sort of?? You can almost understand them,most of the time.

I,definately enjoyed catching Bonefish on the flats,Tarpon in the canals,and Barracuda,Tuna,&Wahoo offshore. Even caught a Tuna from the ironshore,and a barracuda in a canal that was green and from the brackish water.Made it look like a pike.

If you are not working there,you don't need a passport.Just a voterID.

I was even there once when it got down to 53 degrees.There coldest temperature on record. Let me know if you need a guide.I've had enough of this winter #@!&*(%? already!!!


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

We will probably stay in the country for $ reasons and were even thinging about driving somewhere. Toledo Bend sounds like a good time. I found a cottage and fishing guide and the price seems reasonable. I was thinking of towing our jet ski (actually my parents) down and renting a boat when we wanted one. I don't really know what else there is to do down there except fish. Anyone know?


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Mschmidt, I think there must be over one hundred peirs on the California coast. My favorites were Santa Monica, San Deigo, Hermossa and a bunch more I cant remeber. I liked them all. I guess air line prices are back up now but it was pretty hard to beat. I flew there and back for about 250. It was the best trip Ive ever been on. You can rent a car there with unlimited mileage and go where ever you may roam. I have never been to the keys but that sounds nice too. Florida fishing is real nice this time of year. My uncle goes there alot and had fun staying at his buddies but its pretty expensive without. Ive been to Bar Harbor too and the mackeral fishing was a blast, pretty good fresh too. The restraunts are way overpriced and unfreindly. The shop owners were cool. The wild life was very nice, big mountains, moose, good fishing in the lakes, wild blueberries,great photograghy. I camped and ate pike and blueberries for breakfast. The seafood is best if you find a market and cook it yourself.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Niagara Falls. Plenty to do, plenty to see, fairly affordable, good fishing on the river and in the big lake! Went on my honeymoon there 1 1/2 ago and can't wait to go back.



Gunflint Lodge in Minnesota would also be a goo trip, especially that time of year. We have a cabin in that neck of the woods and August is probably my favorite time to go (well anytime is a good time there). Great fishing and tons to do. If staying for a week I can guarantee a moose sighting.

http://www.honeymoonminnesota.com/
http://www.gunflint.com/


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Are you looking to stay in the Midwest, lower 48, Alaska?? If your looking to venture out, Maine would be awesome for smallies that time of year, look around Grand Lake Stream, Maine. I'm not too sure about the walleye population in Maine. If your looking for something closer, think about the finger lakes of western New York, I think they have a good mixed bag of fish, are very scenic, and accomodations abound. I have also heard of good things about Lake Champlain in Vermont. Lake of the Woods and anything along the border up there is good in September, but it may be too much of a fishing camp atmosphere for a honeymoon. Its still probably a bit early at that time, but you could look at some of the Southern Reservoirs that hold big walleye (e.g. Greer's Ferry, Arkansas). 

They're aren't as many places out west where you can get a good mixed bag for Bass and Walleye. There are good reservoirs along the Missouri River and I know the Columbia River holds big Walleyes, don't know about bass. The west definitely has many beautiful areas, but trout is king in the west (mountain streams, etc...)


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Good info Greg... yes we plan on staying in the continental US. If we fall within the budget for the wedding we may be able to afford a better trip but for now it looks like we might be driving so your suggestions are fantastic. Thank You.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

although i don't know anyone who has ever done it i think renting a houseboat up there in northern minnesota along the border would be awesome,especially that time of year.


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

if you time your vacation right ,you can fish toledo bend and you are near new orleans,and the mardi gras.that would give you plenty to do!


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Isn't Mardi Gras in Feb/March? Good suggestion though our honeymoon is planned for early September.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

What's wrong with multiple honeymoons (with the same woman)?


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

good point...


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

My many moons ago my wife and I went to paradise on our honeymoon. Seriously Paradise, Michigan - beautiful area along Lake Superior, Cool weather, trout fishing, warmwater fishing, no Niagra Falls but an upper and lower taquamenon falls!


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

awsome place ... the fishing is great.... bass.. get a guide .. the timber is every where just under the water... the guide we had thought is was funny runnig at 65mph in the timber...(young dumb ) was one of the best trips ever ... right up there with 2 weeks fishing the mexico baja.. try the striper fishing if you go.. don't .. just chase the bass  lake texoma is another great lake with small, large mouthbass & stripers its on the border OK & TEX.. there nothing like casting to stripes on the surface in large schools in the 10 to 15lb range makes the arms hurt thats for sure... lake texoma may fit your bill just right(do a river trip behind dam for stripers & any use the same guide to do your lake trip) ... e-mail me if you need some more info on lakes in north texas area


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

CANTON, TEXAS real close to the famous LAKE FORK (for bass) east texas 
frist week-end of the month huge flea market... i'm mean HUGE would take all week-end to see it all... some thing to do for the little woman


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Look up www.tomahawkresort.com. We did ours there, and have been going back for six years. Its a 12 hour drive from Flint, the fishing is awesome. First class accomodations. It was about $1000 for the week.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

The Garden River near Sault Sainte Marie Ontario will just start to be picking up for its Pink and Chinook Salmon runs. Unbelielavble fishing.

The North Shore of Lake Superior has spectacular scenery as well as numerous lakes with lots of Walleye and Pike.

A great trip would be fishing in the Sault region and then either on the way there or the way back, doing a night or two on Mackinaw Island.

Otherwise, Sanibel Island off the SW coast of Florida is a great place and is a great deal at that time of year. Lots of saltwater fishing off the beach, the Everglades are an hour and a half away and the Island has many charming restaurants.

If I had to do it all over again, my #1 honeymoon choice would be two weeks driving around Alaska in late August fishing for silvers, rainbows and dolly varden char!

Have fun.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Alaska,most of the salmon run there will be over by the end of Augest,but awesome rainbow and char fishing that time of year and the scenry second to none
also some great fishing in Hawaii,some of the best deep sea fishing in the world,also great dolfin(called mahei mahei there)some of lakes in the moutains of kauai have been stocked with peacock bass.


----------



## Nodak7mm (Nov 28, 2002)

I grew up near Lake of the Woods MN Side, there area a ton of resorts/cabins and etc in MN, MB & ON that are awesome. Whatever you want to fish is there.. Then you have Voyeugers National Park, Quetico Provincial & the BWCA nearby. International alls, Rainy River, Ely, Etc.. But IMO the ultimate h/moon is the one a buddy of mine did and that was he and his bride rented a house boat out of Rainy lake and plied the waters of LOTW for 7 days....

So if your a Walleye, Smallie, Muskie fan it is one of the greatest places to go. My wife loves it to....


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks guys keep it up. We still have time to decide.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

What's wrong with right here in Michigan?

I'd suggest a trip to northern portion of Michigan's Lower Peninsula. Between Traverse City and the Straits of Mackinaw there are some great fishing lakes. Lake Charlevoix and Burt Lake being two of the bery best. If stream trout are your bag, the upper Boardman, Sturgeon, Black, and Pigeon rivers are tough to beat.

Accomdations are excellent as are the eateries with The Rowe in the Ellsworth area being a 4 star dining experience.

Sure, the "exotic" places out of state may have their points, but if you want the best bang for your buck you can't do better than staying right here.


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, the UP, upper LP, and possibly Niagara are looking very enticing because we are going to drive. Keep it up!


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

whit,
Your right whit Michigan is great,so many great places to see and things to do.Most of us don't appreciate Michigan till we leave Michigan then we can't wait to back.

mschmidt,
congradulations you'll have a good time where ever you end up it's not where go you but who you are with.I WISH YOU AND YOUR BRIDE TO BE THE BEST GOOD LUCK.



Larry


----------



## mschmidt (Jul 17, 2003)

You guys are cool... all the support is much appreciated. I am very surprised at the response to this thread. I did not expect this.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

yeah this site is great lots of good people !


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

MS,
Ya see, being one of the more "experienced" guys on the site I was around when "cool" was invented in the later 1950s. As a matter of fact I helped out with the inventing!!!!!...........LOL!


----------



## Walleye123 (Jan 31, 2004)

Man I am getting married next summer and I was suggesting to her a fishing honeymoon...She wasn't to thrilled to hear that one...That is awesome if you guys agreed on that...I would say that the north west side of the lower penninsula is great...Search the web there are a lot of great places to stay that are virtually secluded along the muskegon and manistee rivers...

My main advice is to search the web and figure out what kind of fish you want to target...Consider the time of year...And most of all does the bed have a quarter slot for motion in the ocean... Good Luck!


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

NW Michigan is another great idea. Couple days near Traverse, plenty of great restaurants, hotels, etc. 

Or if you drove straight West you could be in Montana in a day and a half or two!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

When we got married, I had just graduated from college and my husband had only been out of the Marines for a couple of years so funds were limited. 

We took a long weekend and went to Crystal Mountain resort and got a great package deal. We spent a day in Traverse city. Golfed, fished, boated, great dining, it was an awesome trip and had no regrets. 

We decided we would do the fancy trip for our 10 year anniversary. That ended up being a fishing trip to the North Maine woods to a very remote, rustic cabin on two rivers. Finished up the trip with a few days fishing in New Brunswick. We had been thinking about a cruise for our 10 year when we first got married, lol.


----------



## ABA (Feb 18, 2004)

I used to live near Traverscity Michigan and the Torch Lake chain has been voted one of the the top ten most beeeeutifull lakes in the world and I agree.

Not to mention it's an awsome fisheries. 

The area is loaded with things to do. They have the Grand Travers Resort you may wish to stay your first honeymoon night there.....WOW what an awsome Hoetel........how many 5 star hotels do you know of that has an Orvis shop in the Hotel?

There is a casino just down the road.

If the weather is decent East Bay holds some of the biggest Smallies you will ever catch. 5 and 6 lbs smallies are very common.

On the Torch river between lake Skegomog and Torch lake there are houses for rent. You can rent them by the week. There are also numbers cabin rentals on the Chain.


----------



## davev (Apr 16, 2003)

Lower Peninsula
The inland waterway from Cheboygan thru Mullet, Burt, and Crooked Lakes would be a great place too. Relax and boat thru the waterway. Visit Mackinac Island or the casino in St. Ignace

Upper Peninsula
Copper Harbor - quiet and serene
or
Lake Michigamme - Musky and Walleye fishing

Minnesota
Lake Vermillion near Tower MN - Plenty of Resorts
or
Rainy Lake Houseboats


----------

